# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  ПРоблема с Hdd

## Neosev

Решил я впервые через виндовскую тулзу "Управление дисками" сделать простенькую операцию.. у меня просто пустой раздел на 20 ГБ был, я хотел его удалить и приплюсовать место к другому разделу... лениво ради этого было ставить акронис или что-то подобное.. вообщем выбрал там "Удалить раздел".. оно мне сразу выдало.. "а служба включена? Хотите подключится к службе снова?" (примерно такой смысл.. служба эта была включена на тот момент..) я нажал повторить это "подключение" и через 2 секунды все диски(4 шт логических у меня) кроме C(системный), изчезли... в управлении дисками эти разделы ещё отображаются.. но не подписей разделов, не имён дисков нету.. + пишет непонятные их размеры.. по несколько терабайт.. 
У стоит HDD Seagate SATA2 250 GB. В "Управление дисками" над этими разделами можно выполнить только удаление и всё...(остальнео неактивно) Попробывал поставить Acronis Disk Director Suite .. он при запуске пишет там ошибки секторов.. типа прочитать не может и зависает.. попробывал акронис который в лайв СД - эффект тот же.. партишн тоже матерится примрено так же.. Ещё попробывал скандиск поставить при загрузке системы (командой chkdsk /f ) при загрузке, когда должно дойти до скандиска, экран тупо чёрный, компик чуток думает(не показывая скандиск) и уходит в ребут. Пока что больше ничего ещё особо не пробывал... Жду ваших советов, хочется востановить разделы со всей инфой, что там была, так как очнеь важна для меня.. Это возможно?

----------


## snmn

есть такая штука Handy Recovery называется, т.е. если у тебя система прогружается, то я думаю это тебе поможет.

----------


## Unreal_R

Если ничего не помогает попробуй  "Recover My Files v3.98.5077"
должно помочь, разделы не восстановишь но инфу спасёшь

----------


## Cam

у акронисового сюита в комплекте дискедитор есть - оцени с его помощью состояние таблицы разделов, бутсектора нужного раздела, правильность адресации MFT если это ntfs разделы. скорее всего таблицу разделов можно ручками восстановить, а дубликаты бутсекторов в конце каждого ntfs раздела есть - перенести в начало и всего делов. если MFT и файлы не запороты - восстановить все плевое дело

----------

